# Where to buy block and Tackle



## Esoteric (Mar 21, 2012)

Where do you guys get your block and tackle setups? None of my local guys sell rope block and tackle anymore.


----------



## MPowers (Mar 21, 2012)

Have to buy rope and blocks separate: 
Blocks, double or triple:
McMaster-Carr

rope:
Sapsis Rigging Inc.: Rope
or
McMaster-Carr


----------



## avkid (Mar 21, 2012)

Sapsis sells all of the aforementioned items.


----------



## mstaylor (Mar 21, 2012)

You can also look at climbing stores for the proper equipment.


----------

